# Windows 8 Program Minimizing Problem



## Monty2113 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I somehow managed to turn on a setting, or configure a setting while trying to wake my monitor up, that makes my tabs minimize to a movable rectangular tab in the bottom left hand corner. All programs do this, and for some reason my google chrome tab goes black. I can't really explain much more so I have provided a couple screenshots.

What the tabs look like: Screenshot by Lightshot

Where they go: Screenshot by Lightshot

When I try to open the window from clicking on the application from the taskbar, like I usually do, it just opens a new window. 

Any help is greatly appreciated as I haven't found any solutions anywhere else.

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I believe its a setting within ClassicShell.


----------



## Monty2113 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, I will look through classic shell's settings.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try uninstalling Classic Shell and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you continue to have problems with Classic Shell, use Start8: Review: Start Menu 8 is a free Windows 8 Start Menu par excellence | PCWorld


----------

